# Bows with long draw length



## Slim Chance (Aug 16, 2012)

I have been thinking about a compound bow. The problem is that I need a 34" draw length. Mathews has one, but it is over a grand. I just cannot justify spending that much on one. Any suggestions?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 16, 2012)

Not trying to say you don't have that long of a draw length but have you ever been properly fitted to see what yours is.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Aug 16, 2012)

Slim Chance said:


> I have been thinking about a compound bow. The problem is that I need a 34" draw length. Mathews has one, but it is over a grand. I just cannot justify spending that much on one. Any suggestions?



Not trying to be a smart butt or anything but are you around 6'10" or so in height? I know a guy that has the same problem with draw length and he's just shy of 7' tall.


----------



## labs4life (Aug 16, 2012)

CanyonHunter said:


> Not trying to be a smart butt or anything but are you around 6'10" or so in height? I know a guy that has the same problem with draw length and he's just shy of 7' tall.



Just looked some of his posts and he states he is 6'9".  I say that is doable for a 34" draw.  I think the PSE Freak is only 33" draw.

Wow, I just typed ONLY 33" draw.  Good luck on your search, but they are most likely going to be expensive since you are in such a minority of the market.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 16, 2012)

If you truly are a 34" draw, the Freak from PSE goes to 33" but that is about it. I'm not doubting you at all, but this is the first time I've heard of anyone with a 34" draw. I've watched Tim Gillingham shoot for years at the ASA shoots, he is TALL......and only shoots a 33" draw...just make sure you go to a good shop and  let them measure you just to check...Just saw the above post, we were typing at the same time...wow, 6'9".....34" draw is a possibility!!!!


----------



## Slim Chance (Aug 16, 2012)

I am 6'9" tall and 265 pounds. Had a guy measure me for draw length at Bass Pro and then laugh when I asked to see a bow that fit me. Thanks for the info.


----------



## labs4life (Aug 16, 2012)

Slim Chance said:


> I am 6'9" tall and 265 pounds. Had a guy measure me for draw length at Bass Pro and then laugh when I asked to see a bow that fit me. Thanks for the info.



I might go check one other place to make sure he was right.  You are 6'9" but based on history, not all guys at Bass Pro know what they are doing.....


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 16, 2012)

Slim Chance said:


> I am 6'9" tall and 265 pounds. Had a guy measure me for draw length at Bass Pro and then laugh when I asked to see a bow that fit me. Thanks for the info.



Where is Lindale? Just curious....


----------



## labs4life (Aug 16, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> Where is Lindale? Just curious....



Around Rome.


----------



## bpryor (Aug 16, 2012)

labs4life said:


> I might go check one other place to make sure he was right.  You are 6'9" but based on history, not all guys at Bass Pro know what they are doing.....



i would go to a legit bow shop. not an outdoors store per say but like a real bow place that has someone who definitely knows what hes doin.


----------



## nmorgan83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Slim Chance said:


> I am 6'9" tall and 265 pounds. Had a guy measure me for draw length at Bass Pro and then laugh when I asked to see a bow that fit me. Thanks for the info.



hey slim i woild go to timberghost in calhoun and talk to josh he will fix ya up


----------



## Grey Man (Aug 17, 2012)

BassPro had my draw length wrong by three inches, and it wasnt  cheap to correct their mistake. Please go someplace where they know what they are doing.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow!  34"???  Your problem is going to be "compounded" (pun intended) with finding 34" arrows, I suspect,  too!  

Go Trad and get a 66" Recurve or a 68" - 70" Longbow.  Your draw may be shorter with Trad gear.  Just a thought...


----------



## ReleaseHAPPY (Aug 17, 2012)

GO to Bow shop, they are everywhere, 

Lamar's in Rockmart and The Huntin' Shack in Cartersville are 2 shops that I would trust close to you.  I am unfamiliar with Timberghost in Calhoun.

Additionally, when you put on the D-Loop, that will aleave the need for 34", and get you down closer to 33.5, if you are a true 34"


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 17, 2012)

Whatever you go with, you ought to be able to get an absolute Penetration Machine!  With that much draw length, you could shoot a very heavy arrow very fast.  Kinetic energy way over 100 ft/lbs.


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 17, 2012)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Whatever you go with, you ought to be able to get an absolute Penetration Machine!  With that much draw length, you could shoot a very heavy arrow very fast.  Kinetic energy way over 100 ft/lbs.



Thats what i was thinking, there wont be a heavy slow arrow for him lol.. He can shoot heavy arrows and get good penetration and STILL shoot em fast.  Shaking my head at my 27.5inch DL. 

CJ


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 17, 2012)

I was in a bow shop about a month ago and a long lanky cowboy came in with a 32" draw and set up an Insanity CPXL.  I don't remember the exact weight of his arrows, but it was well over 400gr, and it was shooting 318fps.  He might not even need to worry about trees being in the way, just shoot through them!


----------



## Slim Chance (Aug 17, 2012)

I'll try Lamars. Yhey seem to be good folks. I have been in Timberghost, but their inventory was very light and they did not seem very interested in talking to me. I will have someone else measure my draw length. Not so sure about BP myself.


----------

